# THE JIG IS UP!



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

Anyone ever make a jig to make a jig to make a part?


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

A jig to make a jig? I don't think I've ever done that. I've made many jigs to help me perform certain operations more safely or accurately or quickly, etc.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

No but I have used an existing jig to make a jig.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

Go ask over on the Shaper Origin forum. Bet you'll get lots of positive responses.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have made jigs to make a part that i then used to make another jig to make a different part. I was basically gettin' jiggy wit it.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

> I have made jigs to make a part that i then used to make another jig to make a different part. I was basically gettin' jiggy wit it.
> 
> - SMP


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone know why we call it a "jig?"


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

Please share!


> Anyone know why we call it a "jig?"
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

Is my home-made crosscut sled a jig?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> No but I have used an existing jig to make a jig.
> 
> - higtron


All the time. I use my TS sled on most crosscuts, so if making the new jig has a cross, yeah, exactly. Same for router sled, Bandsaw fences. A lot of possibles, and because they are in use so often you may not think you do.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Anyone know why we call it a "jig?"
> 
> - Peteybadboy


In history going back a long time a Jig was an Irish folk dance. "he danced a jig" How that relates to a helper in making, or doing something????? I'll still sleep well tonight too.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Some definitions found:
Machinery. a plate, box, or open frame for holding work and for guiding a machine tool to the work, used especially for locating and spacing drilled holes; fixture.
Angling. any of several devices or lures, especially a hook or gang of hooks weighted with metal and dressed with hair, feathers, etc., for jerking up and down in or drawing through the water to attract fish.
Mining. an apparatus for washing coal or separating ore from gangue by shaking and washing.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Anyone know why we call it a "jig?"
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Well, from the definition below, it is very clear that the person who first called it a "jig" was using his jigsaw incorrectly, maybe pushing too fast , or blade bent, etc and thought it was dancing a lively dance:

Definition- Jig:
noun
1.
a lively dance with leaping movements.
2.
a device that holds a piece of work and guides the tools operating on it


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

> Anyone know why we call it a "jig?"
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I think because once you make the jig and see how well it works, that you do a little dance, make a little love, ....


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Another good thread hopelessly lost…..... Sigh. LOL


----------



## mccojr02 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have made a router jig to cut a mortise then used that jig to make jigs for different locations in the project. Does that count?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Add some hooks and you have a fishing jig (lure).


----------

